# Flies on a white car



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Got a white Golf on Friday. Spent 5 hours on its exterior on Sunday morning. Went back out to the car on Sunday evening and its roof was covered in small flies. Some also on the boot. Most of them dead. No doubt they will leave some sort of mark on the paint now.
After reading up on it on the internet it seems they are attracted to lighter colours due to a rise in temperature.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

fellow white car owner, i get loads on mine after i wash it too


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I get this as well. Very annoying. Although only noticed it since I started using Sonax BSD. I thought they liked someting in that!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection ...

But got an Arctic White Megane 250 and it attracts flies like nothing else.

LSP of choice? Sonax BSD.

Anyone else finding this?!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

car got hamered with them after sundays detailing session!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Well mines a proper colour, black, and gets loads of flies after a wash and shine. I think it is because it has the appearance/ reflection that you get from water.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

This is easily the worst part of having a white car


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mercury Silver here and it attracts them more than my dogs poop!!

It doesn't help that we live near fields etc.....


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My car is white. Don't have any flies. Even went on the motorway 80 miles the other night. 

However, I think I ran something over as there is blood all over my offside rear door :/


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I get the flies sometimes. Also get bloody cats sittin on it. Out comes the watergun


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You ran over allenf you nasty git

Wifes white fiesta gets them they just won't go away I find a good spritz of lighter fluid and a match gets rid of them

Wifes fiesta is char brown now


----------

